# Alesis Q88 Mk2 M-Audio Keystation 88 Mk3 - identical?



## rickdeckard (Jan 23, 2021)

Am I the only one who thinks these two controllers are just identical and branded under two different names / companies?






M-Audio


Acclaimed audio interfaces, studio monitors, and keyboard controllers




www.m-audio.com













Alesis Q88 MK2


USB MIDI Keyboard Controller 88 Lightweight velocity-sensitive keys, With directional and transport keys for DAW control, One assignable data fader, Octave +/- keys, Pitch bend and modulation wheels, Sustain pedal input: 6.3 mm jack, Expression...




m.thomann.de






Does anyone have any experience or info in that regard?

Thanks


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 23, 2021)

They’re both owned by the same company and share a lot of design and engineering work and parts. Have been doing for many years now.


----------



## rickdeckard (Jan 23, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> They’re both owned by the same company and share a lot of design and engineering work and parts. Have been doing for many years now.


Thanks! I didn’t know that. So is there any difference in purchasing either of the two or are they going to actually be identical ?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 23, 2021)

I don’t own any of them but my guess it that the difference is the logo. 

Could also be that the software is different but hardware the same.


----------

